# Sling setup pics



## 357wheelgunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Can you guys please post some pics of the enclosures you use to house your small Ts?

Next weekend I'm getting a sling, and I have a critter keeper setup for him now.  I'd really like to see what others have done.

Thanks!

I'll start:


----------



## venomous.com (Apr 19, 2008)

Hard to tell the size of that, but it's probably gonna be waaaaaaaay too big  

I'm keeping slings in a 1x1x3 acrylic boxes with an inch of substrate.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2008)

I use vials or other similar small containers. That keeper is going to be way way to big.


----------



## desertdweller (Apr 19, 2008)

If my slings are teeny tiny, like a half inch or less I use small vials too.  but when they get to be over a half inch in size, I move them to containers like this:

You can see my Avic versi near the top, she is turquoise and her red mouth stands out.  I always give my T's plenty of room to roam.  When they get to be a full inch I move them again to a container like yours.  Looks nice.  Good Luck.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Apr 19, 2008)

The KK you have I'm guessing is the 1 gal? I have a T a little over an inch housed in one of those, any smaller and you should have a vial or one of those nice acrylic cubes like ptviperz said. What kinda spidey you gettin?


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Either a B. Smithi or A. Seemani, or any other attractive beginner T.

I'm going to try to find one at least an inch around, but I'll take what's available.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Apr 19, 2008)

Good choices


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Apr 20, 2008)

I use amac boxes from the container store. they are clear all around, and IMO better for display if that matters to you. They come in lots of sizes, but the ones I use for my 1" slings are only 69 cents and I drill holes in them. (For the record, I have since learned that for arboreals they do best with the lids as the bottom)


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Apr 20, 2008)

So.....They get enough moisture from the sub' and their food?

Isn't it hard to get food in and out (if you have to remove it due to refusal) in those little containers, without the T escaping?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's not that hard to control a sling. They are pretty predictable. You should get used to them pretty quickly.


----------



## von_z (Apr 20, 2008)

fishwithoutabik said:


> I use amac boxes from the container store. they are clear all around, and IMO better for display if that matters to you. They come in lots of sizes, but the ones I use for my 1" slings are only 69 cents and I drill holes in them. (For the record, I have since learned that for arboreals they do best with the lids as the bottom)


Could you post a link to the site where you buy those?  Thanks


----------



## Milamber (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I have a similar setup for my versi, but a little taller.  I do use the lid as the bottom.  Makes for easy cleanup.  The versi never comes down from the top.







I get mine from Hobby Lobby.  The one my versi is in was $1.47.  They come in all different sizes though.  I'm building a supply of them.  haha







The smallest is 1"x1"x3".


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Apr 20, 2008)

von_z said:


> Could you post a link to the site where you buy those?  Thanks



I use these for arboreal slings.
http://www.containerstore.com/brows...d=13779804&itemIndex=6&CATID=233&PRODID=62553

Sometimes I use these for terrestrials if they are over an inch
http://www.containerstore.com/brows...3779804&itemIndex=1&CATID=262&PRODID=10018318


But if you have a container store near you, it's awesome to go look at the sizes of these and how ridiculous cheap they are.


----------



## von_z (Apr 20, 2008)

fishwithoutabik said:


> I use these for arboreal slings.
> http://www.containerstore.com/brows...d=13779804&itemIndex=6&CATID=233&PRODID=62553
> 
> Sometimes I use these for terrestrials if they are over an inch
> ...


--Thanks.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 20, 2008)

I like those cubes. I might have to get some of those. I am sure some craft store around me here will have them. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Robotponys (Dec 25, 2011)

Milamber said:


> Yeah, I have a similar setup for my versi, but a little taller.  I do use the lid as the bottom.  Makes for easy cleanup.  The versi never comes down from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you get the food to land on the web? How can you do any maintenance on the web or remove the sling? ::


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 25, 2011)

Even though that picture is over three years old, as for your questions, you shouldn't have to make the food land on the web. In a container that small, the sling will still get the insect. You shouldn't have to do much maintenance on the web, but even so, removing the top and flipping it upside will work fine. And with the container flipped upside down, just a little prodding will get it to run 'up' and out of the container. Easy to retrieve the sling.

-Sean


----------



## Quazgar (Dec 25, 2011)

Robotponys said:


> How do you get the food to land on the web? How can you do any maintenance on the web or remove the sling? ::


As ShadowBlade said, don't worry about it.  Just throw the cricket in and the sling will get it.  I have my versis set up like this and they have no problem getting it.  The crickets often end up climbing the fake plant (if the versi doesn't climb down to get it).  The web I leave alone.  They build it up, tear some down, and build back up again.  And if I want to remove the sling for any reason, I usually turn the top part upside down and use something long, like a pencil. The sling will climb up and out normally.


----------



## BenjaminBoa (Jan 4, 2012)

I buy those locking lidded divided betta containers, heat a metal pick and add more side ventalation and put some charcoal and gravel on the bottom with a little eco earth and moss ontop with a few fake plants or live pothos sprigs. Once the sling is a little bigger I remove the divider. I'll post pics later today, I gotta figure out how to move them from my phone onto the web XD I use the charcoal coz I'm terrified of mold growing in my tanks, I have my guys in my basement so I take all sorts of measures against mold since I'm sure spores are in abundance in a basement setting.


----------



## tangoblue37 (Jan 7, 2012)

fishwithoutabik said:


> I use amac boxes from the container store. they are clear all around, and IMO better for display if that matters to you. They come in lots of sizes, but the ones I use for my 1" slings are only 69 cents and I drill holes in them. (For the record, I have since learned that for arboreals they do best with the lids as the bottom)


There is such a thing as a container store! wow that is un-be-livable.


----------



## Danielson (Jan 24, 2012)

It sucks that i can't find containers like amac in the UK, i want one so bad!


----------

